# 911 Call Hit a Deer



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*911 Call Hit a Deer*

This is hilarious.

NOTICE - LOTS of profanity.

http://www.911callers.com/play.php?file ... the%20Deer


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

That is one of the funniest things I have heard in a while! AHAH


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

:withstupid:


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

I originally heard that on KQRS out of the Twin Cities about 10 years ago.....it's still hilarious..............


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

This is even funnier the next 12 times. These people are rolling on the ground!


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

HAHA!!!!!!!!!

ok sir, are you injured?

yeah! a M*****F****** deer bit me in the neck!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

on Campus so I cant listen but i'm guessing its the guy in a "MFin phone booth outside the Stop, and, go!"

If so, its good stuff.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------

